# Import Selections from Smugmug



## adamup4 (Aug 26, 2008)

I was wondering if you know of any plugin out there that will allow me to import my customer's selected photos from Smugmug into Lightroom.  My workflow is below:

1.  I upload all of my original proofs to Smugmug
2.  The customer purchases the photos they want
3.  I receive a "PROOF" list from Smugmug containing all of the files they selected (sometimes very large)
4.  I copy and paste this information into a text editor and keep this info on my screen in front of Lightroom (so I can see the numbers they selected)
4.  I go back into Lightroom and manually select these photos, flagging them as "Picks"
5.  I make my adjustments, export, and replace the photos with the polished versions

Since I photograph many weddings, sometimes my clients select hundreds of photos to purchase.  I spend a great deal of time in Lightroom manually selecting each photo so I can isolate them to retouch.  I am wondering if there is any way to somehow transfer that info from Smugmug into Lightroom to automate the process, save time, and reduce errors. Thanks!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 27, 2008)

Not that I can think of Adamup4, but welcome to the forum!  Quickest way in LR is probably to type the file name in the Text filter rather than scrolling to find it.

Bridge may be better suited to that task - it's possible to write javascripts which can do that kind of task, and you could use XMP to transfer star ratings or colour labels back and forth between the two programs.


----------



## DonRicklin (Aug 27, 2008)

I have all my SmugMug galleries labeled as Smart collections in LR Using the label text field. I use Jeffrey Friedl's SM plugin to upload to those SMugMug galleries, including creating them.

I would import (raws) to LR2, Text Label your various shoots for clients with Gallery name you will use for it on SM and upload using the on disk/LR file name as high rez JEPGs if you are having SM do any printing. It should be easy to match up the files then for working on and publishing from LR. The Digital Grin forum of Smug Mug can help you with any issues on their end.

Don


You


----------



## adamup4 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Thanks Victoria and Don*

I appreciate the help here - any idea where I could find some help on writing javascripts to select certain photos based off of xml data?  Thanks!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 27, 2008)

http://www.ps-scripts.com/bb/ is a good bet for scripting.


----------



## adamup4 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Thank you!


----------

